# Jaden Smith



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Now, I know that Jaden Smith seems rather arrogant and self-centred by reputation, but I've seen him on the Graham Norton Show and he seems really sweet and friendly. I'd guess ESFP like his dad, but I'd like to know your opinions. Any thoughts?


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Off the cuff, I think it's more likely that he's an introvert. He looks kind of awkward and uncomfortable on the Graham Norton Show, even when he's talking and being friendly. Like he wants to be as smooth-talking as his dad, but it just doesn't come naturally in the same way.

The roles he has played support this too. Notice how most of his characters are kind of quiet and introspective. And when he tried to play an "action hero" in After Earth, it just came across stilted and forced, like he was trying to push out a kind of energy that he doesn't possess. (I think he'd be better off playing the quiet/deadly kind of action hero, but that's beside the point.)


----------

